

Ask HN: What should I learn to create my project? - soneca

I have an idea that I want to transform into a MVP, but I can&#x27;t properly code. I know the very basics of CSS+html and Javascript, just enough to know that I am capable of learning to code.<p>I want to know not only what language and framework to learn, but what should I use to actually deploy and publish my product (a SaaS, more on the idea below). As I see on regular beginner&#x27;s learning platforms - codecademy and etc - this is a most overlooked field. Should I use AWS, a server on Digital Ocean, some Platform as a Service that I don&#x27;t know yet but is more user friendly?
In all of this the only thing I know is how to buy a domain. After that, i need to learn.<p><i>About the idea:</i><p>I want to create a tool that transforms a list of links on a visual board.<p>Imagine you want to learn about quantitative finance. You ask a friend who happens to know a lot about it and he emails you back with a list of links to pages where you should begin to learn. Among these links there is a diversity of pages: a wikipedia article, two youtube videos (one is a lecture, other an interview), three books&#x27; Amazon pages, four twitter accounts to follow, two blogs, one podcast, a particular post of another blog and a project&#x27;s github.<p>I would like to build a tool that take that list of links and transform into a one-page visually attractive and didatic board, summarizing and giving a small taste of all the resources.<p>Think of what Facebook do to individual links when you post on your timeline: youtube videos can be seen on the spot, twitter accounts are shown the avatar and description, blog posts are shown some thumbnail image and the beginning of the post text, wikipedia is shown the title of the article and first paragraph. You get the idea. Most are just the &lt;title&gt; and &lt;description&gt; of the linked page, a few relevant sites get special treatment (like Youtube or Vimeo).<p>The MVP would allow anyone to transform your hyperlinks into a public, temporarily available board.
======
olalonde
Interesting idea although I'm not convinced there is really potential for
going from side project to profitable business.

This service is very similar to what you describe:
[http://embed.ly/cards](http://embed.ly/cards)

If you want to go ahead with this project, I suggest you use something like
Heroku for hosting which will do a lot of the boring stuff for you.

------
wanghq
Sounds like [http://flipboard.com](http://flipboard.com).

